# Combinación de carreras: informática y electrónica



## deniel144 (Nov 30, 2008)

hola bueno tengo una duda soy estudiante e ingeniería en informática y quería saber si hace una buena combinación con ing. en electrónica  eso saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 30, 2008)

en lo personal creo que es una excelente combinacion, ademas de que te permite entender como funciona una computadora, te permite enlazar 2 campos que se estan separando mucho.... la programacion en alto y bajo nivel 

En lo personal ando buscando como unir esos 2 campos, te permite crear drivers y te permite capturar datos directamente en campo y transmitirlos y procesarlos por internet en algun servidor... creo que ese es el futuro de ambas carreras, ir creando computadoras cada vez mas pequeñas y especializadas que se conecten entre si por medios inalambricos e internet, de echo el celular se esta convirtiendo en la nueva computadora personal, ya estan saliendo al mercado celulares con word, excell y el soporte operativo para poder instalar tus propios programas... y poco a poco la gente va a exigir perifericos que se comuniquen con el celular... como por ejemplo cuando van a correr... algo que les diga cuantas calorias perdieron


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2008)

Sobre todo puedes salir del Pc sin tener que contar con nadie.  
Al igual que entrar.


----------



## conor (Dic 2, 2008)

Yo creo que tendría que existir una doble titulación, igual que existe la de Teleco+Informática. Las dos cosas pueden ir fuertemente ligadas.


----------



## lanselor (Dic 3, 2008)

Creo que es una gran mezcla, hoy en día el mayor problema que tienen los que se dedican al diseño electronico, que lleva de por si una conectividad con el ordenador, fallan en su gran mayoria en el software de distribución. 

No es la primera vez que escucho "soy electronico no informaciónrmatico".

Creo que es el perfecto complemento. Sobre todo en desarrollo I+D+I de Automatas y Gagets.


----------



## darea (Dic 3, 2008)

Yo no he ido a la universidad osea, no soy ingeniero pero si soy Técnico Superior en Desarollo de Productos Electrónicos y en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas y actualmente trabajo como informaciónrmático (aunque hago mas tareas) en una empresa de electrónica (fabricante de células de carga).

Tener ambas cosas ha sido decisivo para que me contratasen, ya que ademas de mi función de informaciónrmatico necesitaban a alguien que controlase el manejo básico de instrumentación electrónica y que le sonase de algo el tema electrónico para no ir perdido.

Creo que ambas materias se complementan a la perfección.


----------



## Casti (Feb 8, 2009)

Aqui en España, puedes hacer un 1º ciclo de Ingenieria Informatica, lo que seria una Ingenieria Tecnica, y luego haces un 2º de Electronica, ya que esta solo esta de 2º ciclo. Eso si, ahora con Bolonya va a cambiar todo...


----------

